# Yanmar



## cmeyer179 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi All,
Question: I recently purchased a CAL 27 sailboat with a Yanmar inboard diesel.
New to diesels and never had an inboard on a sailboat. That said...

She runs nicely and shifts smooth...But the neutral isn't easy to find and the prop seems to spin a little, which jogs the boat to the port side while in neutral. It's slight but noticeable when waiting a the dock...Is the normal?


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Check the transmission. Most Yanmar engines are coupled to transmissions that are required to be filled with oil. When the oil gets low they start to act up. Also go to the Catalina Yachts (Yachts and boats for sale - Catalina Yachts) web site and get the technical support number. Call them. They are very helpful.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

No, I do not think that is normal. I have Yanmar 2GMF and it doesn't do that. The transmission oil advice is good advice (and you should check it so you know the level) but probably is not the problem. It sounds to me like the clutch is not fully disengaging. I suspect the transmission cable needs to be adjusted. You can tell easily sitting at the dock with the engine off. With the transmission in neutral you should be able to turn the shaft by hand without much effort.

A cable adjustment is easy. Take a look at section 9-7, Remote control cable adjustment, in your engine manual to see how the shifting mechanism works. If you don't have a Yanmar engine manual and your engine happens to be a 1GM, 1GMF, 2GM, 2GMF, 3GMD, or 3HF, you can download this one. Or, you can talk to a mechanic at your marina and have him do it.

Let us know how you get on with it! If you have questions, we'll help if we can.

Regards,

Tom


----------

